# Sold my Glock & buying an M&P 40



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

Sold my Glock yesterday to a friend so she'll be in good hands and going today to get my M&P 40. Does anybody know if you can switch out the .40bbl for a .357 sig like the glock?

The ergonomics are better, it feels better in the hand and I shot more accurate when I tried out a couple of friends that had 40 and 9s.


----------



## snapcap (Jul 31, 2008)

You will love the M&P I shoot mine 3 weekends a month at the range and IPSC.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I dont see why you couldn't switch in a .357 barrel. I would just confirm that the .357model uses the same recoil spring


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Congrads I am hearing great things about the M&P series :smt1099


----------



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

*new gun*

Put 200 rounds through it sunday. Nice fist sized group, and was able to knock down all the 6" plates as well. Everything about it is better than my glock. Grip changes, stainless construction and guid rod. Great sites, cocking serrations, I have a big smile.


----------

